# Rescue cat :) Meet Tiger, Senior!



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Found this poor little guy outside who was responsible for many kittens we have had in the past. 

Needless to say, We won't have many tiger stripped cats in the future now.
Sadly, the poor thing had a sprain in his front paw, and his paw pad was blistered or something. 

We have him inside right now, in a cage recovering, he's on antibiotics and is nice and warm, and cozy. 

He is pretty friendly for a feral. 
He lets me pet him anywhere, and doesn't put up a fuss.
He only hissed at me once when I tried to scruff him for too long, but that is understandable. 

I don't know if I should keep him, and socialize him and try and get him adopted, or let him back outside and work on taking in another cat I'm eyeing. 

He's about 2-3 years old.
Do you guys think I should work on socializing him, or just let him live outside?
He's neutered now, and I'm hoping he will come around more often, and be friendly with us, and eat with the other cats.
We have boxes outside that are covered in weather proof plastic, so they can hang out in there if necessary.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG....he has the CUTEST....CUTEST.....CUTEST face!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Do you think he could be adopted? 

And he's not innocent, he's had like.. so many baby mommas.

You live in new york too!
come and adopt him


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

heheheh i LOVE....i mean LOVE that face!!!!! i cant...or i would...i have 2...can only have two where i am

i dont know if he could be....where'd he come from? where in NY are you??


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

He was from my yard.
I'm in Brooklyn! 

Come meet him 

It would be wonderful if you could help him out!
He's already neutered, he just needs a few shots, and a stool sample test, and he'll be good to go.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a very handsome boy! He does have a sweet face.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is adorable! Yes, he'd be totally adoptable. If he lets you touch him, he is not feral, but probably a stray. Be sure and check to see if he has owners looking for him. Check Craigslist and other local sites for lost cat postings, including the newspapers (people do still use them).


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't...I do love his round face


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Actually, the reason he has a round face is: Feral cats tend to have unkempt coats and scruffy appearances. They are lean and often lanky, their bodies riddled with parasites from a life spent in the outdoors. Male feral cats are often unneutered. This retention of masculinity affords them heavy fat padding around the face, a look affectionately termed ‘pumpkin head’. This excess of fat helps in territory scuffles, as the main areas a male cat will take on wounds are the face, neck, paws and hind quarters.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Marcia said:


> He is adorable! Yes, he'd be totally adoptable. If he lets you touch him, he is not feral, but probably a stray. Be sure and check to see if he has owners looking for him. Check Craigslist and other local sites for lost cat postings, including the newspapers (people do still use them).


I don't think he belongs to anyone.
He's been out here awhile, I've seen him before, but he was down the block, so I couldn't really catch him. 

He hisses when I pet him now, I have to do it gently, and make sure he smells my hand first. 

If I pet him too fast, he bites. 
I'm looking to see if I can find a foster for him.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

He's doing better


----------

